# Cruise Control



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I have a 91 b13 Sentra GXE. Recently, i was driving on the freeway, and as my foot got tired, i decided to turn on and set the cruise control. The cruise control unit turned on, but when i pressed the button for the coast speed, it merely turn ed on for about 1-2 sec., then disengaged. It seemed like the cruise control couldn't either get the right reading to set the acceleration at or something. : rollseyes :

What is wrong with my cruise control, and can i fix it myself?


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Also, the car is an automatic, and has 156,000 miles on it, and besides this problem, runs almost perfect.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

i have a feeling you pressed the wrong button, also i think you have to go past 35mph for the cruise control to work(at leats thats how it is on muy car)...arrr its odd im sure your pressing the wrong button tho, try them all out


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Liquider said:


> i have a feeling you pressed the wrong button, also i think you have to go past 35mph for the cruise control to work(at leats thats how it is on muy car)...arrr its odd im sure your pressing the wrong button tho, try them all out


I don't mean to sound like a smartass, but your response is nearly useless. If he's owned the car for more than 30 minutes he probably is *not* pressing the wrong button. Something is clearly wrong.

To glowsentra: try a search on "cruise control". I don't have an answer for you, but that might help.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

glowsentra said:


> I have a 91 b13 Sentra GXE. Recently, i was driving on the freeway, and as my foot got tired, i decided to turn on and set the cruise control. The cruise control unit turned on, but when i pressed the button for the coast speed, it merely turn ed on for about 1-2 sec., then disengaged. It seemed like the cruise control couldn't either get the right reading to set the acceleration at or something. : rollseyes :
> 
> What is wrong with my cruise control, and can i fix it myself?


I had a similar problem before and traced it to fusible links, maybe check them out.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

Scott said:


> I don't mean to sound like a smartass, but your response is nearly useless. If he's owned the car for more than 30 minutes he probably is *not* pressing the wrong button. Something is clearly wrong.
> 
> To glowsentra: try a search on "cruise control". I don't have an answer for you, but that might help.


=( that made me cry


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Liquider said:


> =( that made me cry


Well, that wasn't the idea. I was simply trying to point out the absurdity of your reply.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

Scott said:


> Well, that wasn't the idea. I was simply trying to point out the absurdity of your reply.


ehe well i dunno much but i take random guesses combined with personal experience and combine them and then spit at it like 3 times and i get my answers =)


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Diagnosing cruise control can be a bitch, there's a decent sized section in the FSM dedicated to it. It sounds like the hold relay is clicking off. The hold relay is located right on the cruise control computer, which is just to the right of the relays that are to the right of your fuse block. You'll want to take the lower dash panel off to get to it. Pull the plug off of the relay, and check for continuity to ground on the black wire. If that's all good, then put your meter at DC voltage and with the key in the on/start position, check for voltage at the Red or Green with a white stripe wire. If that's good, plug the harness back into the relay. Ground one terminal using aligator clips or something that won't come loose while driving, you could even do so by sticking the terminal into the back of the relay harness where the black wire is. Stick the other terminal into the back of relay harness where the pink or purple wire is. Have someone watch the meter while you drive and see if there's voltage to that wire when you press the set button and if voltage stays present or not when the cruise cuts out. Make sure the meter terminals are contacting the metal terminals in the harness otherwise you'll get incorrect readings. If the voltage to the relay quit when the curise cut out, then we've got other things to check. If the voltage stays present then do the test again, but this time probe for voltage at the green wire with a blue stripe on the relay. You should still have voltage if there was voltage to the other wire in the previous test, and you should not, if there wasn't in the previous test. Let me know what you figure out and we'll go from there.


----------

